# 13 weeks out



## jaim91 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey everybody!

I've decided to try my hand at an online journal again, so I can keep track of my progress. I think I'm going to be competing in two *natural* contests (so far that I know of) on April 8th and 22nd through the National Gym Association. I'm also going to start taking my training seriously starting today. Until the New Year, I only worked out once a week, but now I'm taking a strength training gym class twice a week for an hour as part of my curriculum at school, so I'm going to try to make the most of it. The workout plan I've chosen is called the PUMP workouthttp://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/wotw7.htm, but instead of doing a different bodypart 4 days a week, I just pick 2 - 3 exercises per bodypart and two a full body split twice a week.

*Contest history: *
June 18 2005 - 1st place - Teen female @ WNSO Fame Championship
October 22 2005 - 1st place - Teen female @ NGA 13th Annual CanAmBodybuilding Championships
October 29 2005 - 1st place - Teen female @ 1st Annual Canadian Classic

I guess I'm just going to record my workouts (twice a week), and my diet. I don't diet for the contests (not only because I'm not allowed - my parents think I'm too young), but also because I have an overactive thyroid, and I don't want to mess my body up even more. So I just kind of eat whatever I want and hope for the best...I may clean it up a bit starting this week only because I want to be able to call myself a legitimate bodybuilder, but I wouldn't be able to justify it if I continued eating McDonald's two days a week in the 12 weeks leading up the contest  

Workout
Weights: Chest, Arms, Legs, Shoulders, Back (ALL tri-sets)

Flat Bench Dumbbell Flye - 3 x 12 reps 
Barbell Flat Bench Press - 3 x 12 reps 
Incline Dumbbell Press - 3 x 12 reps 

Leg Extension - 3 x 12 reps 
Leg Press - 3 x 12 reps
Lyign Leg curl - 3 x 12 reps

Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 3 x 12 reps 
Military Press - 3 x 12 reps 
Straigh Arm pulldown - 3 x 12 reps 

Overhead Two hand dumbell Extension - 3 x 12 reps 
Barbell curl - 3 x 12 reps 
Dumbell Hammer curl - 3 x 12 reps 

Cardio:
2 laps jogging around the track (We have to do this with the class - 2 x 200 m)

Diet
Meal 1: 1 Nitro-tech protein bar, 1 Sylvester Stallone chocolate protein pudding
Meal 2: Lean Balance protein cookie, 230 g steak, 1 cup brown rice
Meal 3: 1 Garlic beef and Broccoli Lean cuisine
Meal 4: 1 package protein popcorn, 150 g. chicken breast
Meal 5: 1 Nitro-tech protein bar
Meal 6: 1 cup Cookie crisp cereal, 1 sandwich (2 pieces whole wheat bagel, 200 g. turkey, 2 slices cheddar cheese), 1 Nitro-tech protein bar

Macros: 2835 cals
I'm only going to be calculating calories because my food will change from day to day, and I don't know if I'm always going to want to be looking at the label for specific grams of fat, carbs, protein. I'm just going to make sure that I get at least 1.5 g of protein per pound of body weight.


----------



## GFR (Jan 5, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Workout
> Weights: Chest, Arms, Legs, Shoulders, Back (ALL tri-sets)
> 
> Flat Bench Dumbbell Flye - 3 x 12 reps
> ...


Ok the diet is 100% shit!!!.....you need to eat way more real food!
And the workout is terrible also......write it down in detail day by day.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Jan 5, 2006)

I agree with Forman 100% on this one. I'm also not a big fan of the full body split, I did it from 2001 to 2003 with little to no slacking. I saw hardly any gains anywhere, all it really did it make me skinny and damn near weaker than when I started. I would suggest posting your diet in the nutrition section and get some help from emma, she will point you in the right direction. I'm telling you from experience here, what your doing is not a good idea and more than likely going to make you sick.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 5, 2006)

I agree... WTF is with all the funky bars and popcorn and supplements???

K.I.S.S.!!!!!!!!

Wheres the Tuna, Nuts, Veggies??

Sub all those protein bars for a liquid shake PWO, and maybe before sleep
you can even add a little yogurt to help you snooze if your totals allow...

And as far as 1.5g goes...
Up it to 1.75-2.0 and try to derive most of that from whole foods, not supps


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 5, 2006)

1) I just like the taste of the bars a lot (more than shakes...I've tried everything from Mammoth gainer to the local price club brand...). 
2) The protein popcorn and cookies are snacks - I'm too lazy to make 4 chicken breasts for the following day (it's also expensive, so I try to limit it to one or two chicken/steaks a day, supps are cheap). 
3) I hate veggies more than anything, always have. I will have yams and sweet potatoes though, I just didn't happen to have them yesterday. Remember, my diet changes from day to day.
4) Why will it make me sick? It's worked for me so far. I only had one full body training day per week, and though I didn't see significant gains, I did put on some LBM and increased a lot of my lifts from June. According to FLEX and bodybuilding.com, training that way isn't supposed to make you skinny as long as you keep eating to compensate (Which I am)


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 5, 2006)

Given my physique, I don't think it would be too bad for me to indulge in coookies, popcorn and ice cream every so often (if someone can medically prove why it's not good, then I will do a complete 180, and incorporate more veggies and tuna and nuts, no problem)


----------



## GFR (Jan 5, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Given my physique, I don't think it would be too bad for me to indulge in coookies, popcorn and ice cream every so often (if someone can medically prove why it's not good, then I will do a complete 180, and incorporate more veggies and tuna and nuts, no problem)


Like I said your diet is total shit!!!
PM emma if you doubt me......eating sugar and crap ( fake food) is a poor replacement for good calories from good food.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2006)

do you do you full body like that in one day?  What do the other days of that routine look like?

As stated, your diet is shit.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 5, 2006)

Well go luck even placing at a comp. why even fucking post here if your not gonna listen. how old are you. I am sure glad i never liked junk food. I mean when my friends drank soda, i usually drank milk. when they had a candy bar i had beef jerky. when we ate i wanted leaner foods. maybe i am weird. I mean why eat that shit and fuck yourself. Well all I know is you will never be"ms. olympia" eating like this. The more you watch your diet the better you will be at it, and the easier it will be. 

As far as cost i have worked since i was 11. Mowing yards in my home town and scooping snow. then when i was like 14 i hit the job scene hardcore, and started eating perfect. even bought my own foods. mom would have but no i am gonna do this myself i thought. At 14 I started eating perfect. then at late 15 i started training. I belive diet is 50% of the equation.

I mean right now i am eatine 2.5 cups cooked oats, 1 scoop protein, and 5g glutamine all mixed together. and a glass of milk. Good meals will get you far.

If you are cutting do cardio 4-6 times a week 30-50 minutes a day.
and lift 4 days a week. 
I do not believe in lifting high reps. I do not lift to lose weight i lift to build muscle, and i run to lose weight. 

Good luck with your competition, and straighten out your diet, and trining. So one day you can be ms. olympia. see ya there when i BEAT ronnies record. my dream may happen. lol


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 5, 2006)

She has competed and won before.  What she does may not look so great, but it has worked for her.

That said, you should up your calories.


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks boilermaker, I'll try. As for being in the Ms.Olympia, it's not going to happen not because I eat Cookie Crisp, but because I refuse to take steroids and destroy my body with drugs. I also refuse to diet, carb deplete, sodium load and dehydrate myself purposely.

NEWINTHEGAME - Who said I wasn't going to listen?? All I asked for was a medical reason why it's not healthy to eat a cup of cereal as a snack once or twice a week.

I will try and clean up my diet, as competing and my health is very important to me. I'll think (over the weekend) about things I can replace/add. Upping my calories would be difficult without adding more supplements. Emma said that 80% of your diet can be real food (and mine is), so my supplement to real food ratio isn't that bad.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 6, 2006)

Whoo-hoo Jaime! a new journal  !!


			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> She has competed and won before.  What she does may not look so great, but it has worked for her.




Jaime we all know your diet isn't exactly the most 'healthiest' but it's working for you and your body! (pysique and else wise).
So we that being said I expect to see a serving of Yogen Fruz in your diet today! ....  and then a second serving, possibly a third, you need to eat my share while I'm away  (and I'm a  hahaha)

Your gonna rock Jaime!


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks Lewie!
Diet
Meal 1: Protein pudding, 2 cups of apple cinnamon oatmeal (extra protein, lower carb), peanut butter and jam sandwich on whole wheat bagel.
Meal 2: Tuna melt on whole wheat toast, 2 bananas, 1 yogurt
Meal 3: Turkey and roast beef wrap at Mr. Sub, 1 yogen fruz, 1 Nitro-tech bar
Meal 4: 200 g. chicken breast, 2 cups brown rice, 2 oatmeal raisin cookies
Meal 5: 300 g. steak in stir fry, 2 bowls (about 2 cups in each) Smart scoop choclate ice cream
Meal 6: 1 Banana, 1 yogurt


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh ya...I forgot to post my stats (so I can see after ths is over whether I've gotten bigger <-- my goal).
Height: 5"7
Weight: 110
Bodyfat (Done with Tanita Body Composition Scale at my gym - very accurate): 5.3% (Average # - Done two times...)

All measurements are in inches
Chest: 33
Neck: 8.49
Shoulders: 22
Waist: 23
Hips: 27
Thigh: 17.25
Calf: 12.38
Arm: 9.6 (This is the measurement I want to see the most improvement from)
Forearm: 6.2
Wrist: 5.7


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 6, 2006)

Wee Heee!!!!

She's got bigger quads than KEFE!! -


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 6, 2006)

Why would you compare me to him?!

Also, I noticed that Emma also does a variation on the pump workout, so I don't see what the problem is. I can always switch it up.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 6, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Wee Heee!!!!
> 
> She's got bigger quads than KEFE!! -



Blasphemy!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 7, 2006)

Good luck with your goals.  You seem to have no trouble getting lean.  Nonetheless, your diet isn't very balanced or healthy.  Seriously consider adding some vegetables, healthy fats, and an overall better balance of macros in your diet.


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 7, 2006)

What should be my split of macros cowpimp? I don't really like to count them. I only count (but not restrict) calories and protein to ensure I'm getting enough, but not carbs or fats. I can guess that it's maybe 45 (protein)/45 (carbs)/10 (fat). Don't know how accurate that is though.

Meal 1: Nitro-tech bar, 1.5 cups of egg whites + 2 whole eggs, 2 pieaces of whole wheat toast with jam and cheese
Meal 2: Apple, Orange, Oatmeal raisin cookie, 1 can of tuna
Meal 3: 12" tuna sub at Mr. Sub, Salad with tomatoes, lettuce, celery, green peppers and cucumbers, 1 Nitro-tech bar
Meal 4: 300 g. steak, 2 cups mashed potatoes, 1-2 cups broccoli
Meal 5: 1 turkey sandwich on whole wheat bagel with cheese, 2 bowls (about 2 cups in each) Smart scoop choclate ice cream
Meal 6: 2 yogurts


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 8, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> What should be my split of macros cowpimp? I don't really like to count them. I only count (but not restrict) calories and protein to ensure I'm getting enough, but not carbs or fats. I can guess that it's maybe 45 (protein)/45 (carbs)/10 (fat). Don't know how accurate that is though.
> 
> Meal 1: Nitro-tech bar, 1.5 cups of egg whites + 2 whole eggs, 2 pieaces of whole wheat toast with jam and cheese
> Meal 2: Apple, Orange, Oatmeal raisin cookie, 1 can of tuna
> ...



My opinion is that at least 20% of your calories should come from healthy fats.  My personal preference is more like 30-35% of my calories.  

Just try to throw in some of the following a little at each meal: olive oil, avocados, nuts/peanuts, fish, linseed/flax, hempseed, safflower oil, etc.  Egg yolks also contain some healthy fats, but are higher in saturated fat relative to the aforementioned sources.


----------



## grant (Jan 8, 2006)

Good luck with your competition!


----------



## BritChick (Jan 8, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> I'm too lazy



jaim, this comment will ultimately catch up with in the end!

I gotta disagree with an earlier comment about you're diet working for you.
I think it only works because you get/stay ripped so easily and though you may be placing well now in competitions in the teen categories if you really want to take competing further your dietary habits will _have_ to change.  I know you already know this but to be a pro you have to train like one and eat like one.  The advice your being given is only to help you, not to knock you. 

Good luck.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 8, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> jaim, this comment will ultimately catch up with in the end!
> 
> I gotta disagree with an earlier comment about you're diet working for you.
> I think it only works because you get/stay ripped so easily and though you may be placing well now in competitions in the teen categories if you really want to take competing further your dietary habits will _have_ to change. I know you already know this but to be a pro you have to train like one and eat like one. The advice your being given is only to help you, not to knock you.
> ...


 
  - Whole foods


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 9, 2006)

Ok, fair enough  I tried really hard to clean it up (as you can see the drastic difference between my first diet post, and the second). I understand what you're saying Brit Chick, it's just that in the comments for all of my pictures, and when I tell people my height/weight, all they say is, "Just eat", "EAT EVERYTHING!", "If it's edible, eat it"...and that kind of thing. So I do just want to put on weight, and am trying to do a combination of healthy and a little unhealthy because i know that will put the fat on


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 9, 2006)

Meal 1: 1 cup of yogurt, 1 cup cottage cheese, peanut butter and jelly sandwich on 
Meal 2: 250 g. steak with 2 cups of brown rice, Nitro-tech bar
Meal 3: Turkey and cheese sandwich on whole wheat bagel, 1 apple, 1 banana, large yogen fruz
Meal 4: 1.5 cups of oatmeal, 200 g. chicken breast, 1 can of tuna, 1 orange
Meal 5: Beef stir fry (beef, broccoli, peppers), 2 cups of brown rice, Nitro-tech bar
Meal 6: Two bowls of cookies and creme ice cream


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 9, 2006)

Hey Jaime - thats awsome that your trying to clean up your diet.  - 
Just know that when I'm down there in the summer, no veggies or 'clean' foods are allowed (at least for the first 2 days) and were having an all out gorge (and I mean GORGE) on yogen fruz, not just yogurt, and smart scoop ice - cream along with any other kosher foods  hahahaha!

Whens your next workout coming up?


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 10, 2006)

But if we did that, you would no longer at at 7, and i would no longer be at 5  COOL!!! (But may we please have a little protein?) My next workout is today, Tuesday. I'll post it after school when I finish along with my diet.


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 10, 2006)

Workout
*Weights: *
Chest, Arms, Legs, Shoulders, Back (ALL tri-sets)

Decline bench press - 3 x 12
Smith machine incline press - 3 x 12
Cable Crossover - 3 x 12 reps 

Calf raise on leg press machine- 3 x 30 reps 
Horizontal Machine Leg Press - 3 x 12 reps
Sitting Leg curl - 3 x 12 reps

V - bar pull down - 3 x 12 reps 
Upright row - 3 x 12 reps 
Standing T-bar row - 3 x 12 reps 

Rope pull down - 3 x 12 reps 
Barbell curl - 3 x 12 reps 
Incline Hammer curl - 3 x 12 reps 

Diet
Meal 1: 1 muffin, 2 eggs, 1 cup of egg whites, 1 cup of oatmeal 
Meal 2: 4 apricots, 1 cup of yogurt, 1 cup of cottage cheese
Meal 3: 250 g. chicken, 2 cups of brown rice, 1 rice krispie square
Meal 4: 1 Hungry Man turkey dinner, 1 apple
Meal 5: 1 Nitro-tech protein bar, 1 banana, 200 g. steak, 1 sweet potato
Meal 6: 1 whole wheat bagel with peanut butter


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 10, 2006)

Great workout jaime!

hahaha I don't know about you but If I hit 7 % I plan on staying there! - So the gorge will only be like I said two days 
And yes of course we can still have our protien!! Umm pretty sure one of my first stops when I get there will be that protein bar store - espically after you told me of all the new yummy flavours they came out with


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 11, 2006)

Yay! Wouldn't it be better to have like 1 or two ice creams/yogen fruz's/not just yogurts every day you're here, rather than 2 days straight of nothing but the 3?


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 12, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> jaim, this comment will ultimately catch up with in the end!
> 
> I gotta disagree with an earlier comment about you're diet working for you.
> I think it only works because you get/stay ripped so easily and though you may be placing well now in competitions in the teen categories if you really want to take competing further your dietary habits will _have_ to change.  I know you already know this but to be a pro you have to train like one and eat like one.  The advice your being given is only to help you, not to knock you.
> ...



I agree 100%. Your placings are probably due to weak competition rather than excellence in your physique. You are going to need much more SIZE if you are going to get past the local novice competition level.

On the frozen yogurt, I think it is an EXCELLENT idea. IMO, it is one of the best "cheat" foods out there.


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 12, 2006)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> I agree 100%. Your placings are probably due to weak competition rather than excellence in your physique.



Who says this to someone?! I try my absolute hardest and go all out in the gym, but there's only so much I can do without steroids, without training more than twice a week and without a working thyroid!

I don't always eat clean because people tell me not to. Which people? The people on these forums who take one look at my pictures and right away assume eating disorder. So I listen to them and eat and eat and eat. No, it's not always chicken breasts, turkey and protein bars (though those are staples in my diet), because I would like to gain bodyfat as well. And then I get chastised and degraded just because I don't have the physique of Lenda Murray, or even Jodi or Emma despite my efforts? 
Isn't that a little hypocritical?


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 13, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Who says this to someone?! I try my absolute hardest and go all out in the gym, but there's only so much I can do without steroids, without training more than twice a week and without a working thyroid!
> 
> I don't always eat clean because people tell me not to. Which people? The people on these forums who take one look at my pictures and right away assume eating disorder. So I listen to them and eat and eat and eat. No, it's not always chicken breasts, turkey and protein bars (though those are staples in my diet), because I would like to gain bodyfat as well. And then I get chastised and degraded just because I don't have the physique of Lenda Murray, or even Jodi or Emma despite my efforts?
> Isn't that a little hypocritical?



Jaime, at 5'7", 110 lbs at 13 weeks from a competition, you are way too small right now to be competitive at any level above local novice. That is the cold harsh true reality.

There is plenty you can do without steroids, but it is going to take YEARS ( probably many more than six) of hard, smart training, and yes, YEARS of eating, eating and more eating, both clean and "dirty" foods. By making excuses about " no steroids", "training twice a week" and my "thyroid", you are only hurting yourself if you TRULY want to achieve the goals you tell us that you want.

Chill out and keep moving forward.

I hope you are misunderstanding how I feel about your diet. I was not putting it down.


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 14, 2006)

Egoatdoor - Thank you for clearing that up. I completely understand what you're saying, but also, please hear me out. I'm not "blaming" my size on my thyoid, or not being able to train or not taking steroids...I'm just saying that I can't put on size as quickly as normal people under normal circumstances can. It just means I have to work harder, however I can, to do what I have to do. I'm not completely slacking and throwing my diet to the wind because I wasn't blessed with perfect genetics, I'm just trying really hard to work with what I have.

Thursday:
Weights: 
Chest, Arms, Legs, Shoulders, Back (ALL tri-sets)

Wide grip lat pull down - 3 x 12 reps 
Chin-ups - 1 x 10, 1 x 6, 1 x 7 reps 
Standing lat pulldown - 3 x 12 reps 

Romanian dead lifts- 3 x 30 reps 
Leg Extentions - 3 x 12 reps
Lying Leg curl - 3 x 12 reps

Smith machine bench press - 3 x 12
Incline dumbell flyes - 3 x 12
Chest press machine - 3 x 12 reps 

V-bar pushdown - 3 x 12 reps 
Rope curl up - 3 x 12 reps 
Barbell curl - 3 x 12 reps 

Diet
Meal 1: 1 whole wheat tortilla with peanut butter and jam, 2 eggs, 1 cup of egg whites, 1 cup of oatmeal, 1 cup Vector cereal 
Meal 2: 2 oatmeal raisin cookies, 1 cup of oatmeal, 1 turkey (300 g) sandwich
Meal 3: 250 g. chicken, 2 cups of mashed potatoe, 1 muffin
Meal 4: 1 banana, 1 tuna sandwich, sweet potato french fries (2 sweet potatos used)
Meal 5: 1 Nitro-tech protein bar, 200 g. chicken, 2 cups brown rice, 1 cup broccli
Meal 6: At movie: 1 Nitro-tech, 1 regular popcorn


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 14, 2006)

OK Jaime. I think we're understanding each other.

That was alot of food you ate today. Good job.


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 15, 2006)

lol...thank you...but this forum has taught me it's not only about quantity, but quality. my problem is that because of my thyroid, my satiety hormone doesn't work so well, so at any given time, I don't really know whether I'm hungry or not. So, I could go a whole day without eating, and not get hungry...or I could just not stop eating and not get full (but feel really sick afterwards).


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 17, 2006)

Tuesday
Weights: 
Chest, Arms, Legs, Shoulders, Back (ALL tri-sets)

v-bar pull down - 3 x 12 reps 
Chin-ups - 1 x 10, 1 x 6, 1 x 7 reps 
Rowing machine - 3 x 12 reps 

Standing calf raise - 3 x 30 reps 
Leg Press - 3 x 12 reps

Bench press - 3 x 12
Pech deck - 3 x 12
Pushups - 3 x 30 reps 

Rope pull down - 3 x 12 reps 
Hammer curls - 3 x 12 reps 
Wrist curl - 3 x 12 reps 

Diet
Meal 1: 1 whole wheat bagel with peanut butter and jam, 1 banana muffin, 2 cups of vector cereal
Meal 2: 2 protein pancakes (made with 2 cups of oats and 2 cups of egg whites), 1 cup of cottage cheese
Meal 3: 2 cans of tuna on 2 slices of whole wheat bread with 1 slice of cheese, 1 cup of brown rice, 1 chocolate chip cookie
Meal 4: 1 apple, 2 ff yogurts, 1 yogen fruz, 1 nitro-tech bar
Meal 5: 200 g. chicekn, 2 cups broccoli, 2 cups brown rice, 1 bag of ff popcorn
Meal 6: 2 bowls of smart scoop


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 17, 2006)

looking good in here Jaime!
OMG  .. you actually eat ... cottage cheese?!
LMAO I thought you said that stuff is revolvting?! hahaha


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 18, 2006)

lol, thanks lewie. the cc was to show Emma I can eat healthy  (and my mom eats it, so it's in the house anyway).

A question about brown rice: Everyone says it's so good for you because fibre and blah blah and it's a complex carb, but the rice I eat only has 1 g of fibre per half cup, and about 25 grams of carbs. So what's so healthy about it?


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 18, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> A question about brown rice: Everyone says it's so good for you because fibre and blah blah and it's a complex carb, but the rice I eat only has 1 g of fibre per half cup, and about 25 grams of carbs. So what's so healthy about it?


A book I have on bodybuilding and nutrition says brown rice has 5 grams of fiber in 1/2 cup. This is far different from what you are seeing.  When I checked Nutri-Facts, it says 1/2 cup has 1.75 grams of fiber, which is much closer to your number.

The book does say, however, the fiber is second in order of importance as this rice is best used as a source of complex carbs.


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks for the answer Ego, but I still don't understand what makes it a complex carb if there is barely any fibre in it, and it had more or less the same number of calories (and macronutrient breakdown) per half cup as white rice...

Thursday
Weights: None - Plyometric workout (My teacher had this planned for us...)
Stuff like:
Jumping on a box, then jumping off
Jumping jacks
Jump square
Jump lunges
Stuff legged jumps
And like 100's of pushups and situps at the end (10 and then 10 of each x 10 sets)

Diet
Meal 1: 2 protein pancakes (made with 2 cups of oats and 2 cups of egg whites), 1 muffin, 1 can of tuna with 2 pieces of whole wheat bread
Meal 2: 2 cups of ff yogurt, 1 protein pudding, 1 Nutrigrain bar
Meal 3: 250 g of turkey on whole wheat bagel, 1 cup of cottage cheese, 1 nitro-tech bar, 1 large yogen fruz (LEWIE!!!)
Meal 4: 2 bananas, 200 g. chicken breast, 1 cup cottage cheese
Meal 5: McDonalds: Chicken McNugget Happy meal and a small cone
Meal 6: Nitotech bar


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 19, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the answer Ego, but I still don't understand what makes it a complex carb if there is barely any fibre in it, and it had more or less the same number of calories (and macronutrient breakdown) per half cup as white rice...


Fiber content and whether a carb is complex or simple are not necessarily related in all cases. Complex carbs burn much slower than simple carbs. Yes, most complex carbs have more fiber than simples, but not in all cases.

Here, both white and brown rice are complex, but the theory is the brown rice will burn slower than the white and is better, especially for those sensitive to insulin response. 

At this stage, with your body type and metabolism, I wouldn't worry about eating brown instead of white if you really prefer the white.


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 20, 2006)

I put a lot of barbeque sauce on my rice, so I can't really taste is regardless of the brown/rice, but I would like the healthier one. Thanks for explaining it!

Any comments from anyone on my training? Things I should switch? Add? Remove?


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 20, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Any comments from anyone on my training? Things I should switch? Add? Remove?



Is there a reason why you are doing a tri set and doing 12 reps on EVERY exercise?


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 20, 2006)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Is there a reason why you are doing a tri set and doing 12 reps on EVERY exercise?


I was thinking the same thing.

Either way looking good in here Jaime!
O here by the way ..

Brown Rice over White

 Hope ya had a good one today!


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 21, 2006)

I was told by my kin teacher that three sets of 12 is the norm..that's just kind of what beginners do for the first few months until they build up their strength and see what they're at. The triset is so that I keep myself moving, because I barely do cardio, I need another way to keep my heart rate up.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 21, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> I was told by my kin teacher that three sets of 12 is the norm..that's just kind of what beginners do for the first few months until they build up their strength and see what they're at.



Am I missing something here? Are you still a "beginner"? You've competed in how many contests?  

I think its late to change now with a contest in less than three months, but after that, I really think you need to train heavier, with lower reps to build more size. 


> The triset is so that I keep myself moving, because I barely do cardio, I need another way to keep my heart rate up.


Yes, but you are also burning energy, which is somewhat of an enemy with your type of physique. It is also probably preventing you from lifting heavier weights.

Doing some tri sets is OK, but why do it on every exercise?

P.S. Don't take my comments too harshly. I just am presenting some things I feel you need to think about as you progress.


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 22, 2006)

I really appreciate that! Thanks for taking me seriously. I am a "beginner" not in the knowledge sense or the figurative experience in weight training, but in terms of actually practicing what I preach, I am a beginner:
Up until June, I only did calisthetics, June - September = 3x per week, Sept - Dec = Barely anything, December - ? = 2x week (hopefully)

I can try lifting heavier (it would probably help considering all the protein I eat). 

Can I do tris on maybe 1/2 of the sets I perform? I rest about 60 seconds between sets, so my strength doesn't really go down, and I eat adequately enough pre/post workout to fuel myself, so I don't ever feel fatigued or lethargic.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 22, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Can I do tris on maybe 1/2 of the sets I perform?


. Sure. That would be better.


> I rest about 60 seconds between sets, so my strength doesn't really go down, and I eat adequately enough pre/post workout to fuel myself, so I don't ever feel fatigued or lethargic.


Alot of advanced and competitive bodybuilders rest only 60 seconds, but they are also using drugs which help the body recover quicker. I don't feel 60 second rest periods are enough for a "natural" trainer, especially using advanced intensity techniques such as tri sets. Experiment. Use 60 seconds one week, then 90 and then 120 the next two weeks. I'm pretty sure you will find you can lift more weight and/or do more reps with longer rest periods because your muscles and central nervous system have more time to recover.

In my own case, I just started using 60 seconds in the final phases of a cutting program and my weights, reps and energy level have dropped substantially. As an example, my squats today were 60 pounds less at 60 seconds than at 90 seconds 3 weeks ago.


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 22, 2006)

Wow, that's a significant difference. But couldn't that also be due to the cutting taking a tool on your energy system? What are you cutting down to, and cutting from?


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey Jaime. (replying to your PM right after this .. well first I'm eating  )
For your training - well honestly if your seeing results, your growing and your enjoing your routine I don't see any need to change it.
It still might be a good idea to mix it up. See if maybe your body will respond better to a longer RI, or maybe a cut down on the tri sets.
You could also have 'varying' days - sorta like what I got. Have 'light' and 'Heavy' days - Where on your light days if you wish you can do your trisets but then on you heavy days, skip the trisets completely, increase RI and pick only the large compounds movements working in a lower rep range.
That's pretty 'general' and there'd be lots of thinking / planning out involved if you went with something like that - but ya never know the results might be amazing. Honestly I think those triset workouts are more of 'burn' type thing and are actually a determinal to what your going for. Growth.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 24, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Hey Jaime. (replying to your PM right after this .. well first I'm eating  )
> For your training - well honestly if your seeing results, your growing and your enjoing your routine I don't see any need to change it.
> It still might be a good idea to mix it up. See if maybe your body will respond better to a longer RI, or maybe a cut down on the tri sets.
> You could also have 'varying' days - sorta like what I got. Have 'light' and 'Heavy' days - Where on your light days if you wish you can do your trisets but then on you heavy days, skip the trisets completely, increase RI and pick only the large compounds movements working in a lower rep range.
> That's pretty 'general' and there'd be lots of thinking / planning out involved if you went with something like that - but ya never know the results might be amazing. Honestly I think those triset workouts are more of 'burn' type



Excellent idea Tom.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 24, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Wow, that's a significant difference. But couldn't that also be due to the cutting taking a tool on your energy system?


 Partially, but that's not the entire reason. When I was in offseason last year, using the same diet both times, my max squat for 8 reps was 40 pounds more using a 3 minute rest versus 90 seconds. 


> What are you cutting down to, and cutting from?


I have a Journal here which has the details. I am cutting for my vacation which is 4 weeks away. I started at 193 1/2 8 weeks ago, am at 187 now and think I will end up in the neighborhood of 182/183.


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 24, 2006)

Good luck with your goals!

I didn't get a chance to not tri-settoday because our teacher made us do more plyometrics. We also did a whole lot of medicine ball stuff (I actually broke a sweat, those things aren't so easy to use) and about 25 minutes of skipping rope.

But if you guys think it'll help me to not tri-set every time, then I don't have to. 

Diet:
Meal 1: Protein pancakes, 2 eggs in a tortilla with a slice of cheese, 1 banana
Meal 2: I cup cottahe cheese, 1 cup yogurt, 1 protein pudding
Meal 3: 1 whole wheat bagel with cream cheese, 200 grams chicken, 2 cups brown rice
Meal 4: 1 whole wheat bagel with 200 g. turkey, 1 mashed potatoe, 1 yogen fruz
Meal 5: 2 cups (approx.) spaghetti, 1 turkey/roast beef sub from Mr. Sub, 1 Nitro-tech bar

This is probably my healthiest day yet...I feel so dirty. I need a cookie..


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 24, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> This is probably my healthiest day yet...I feel so dirty. I need a cookie..


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 25, 2006)

I am thinking about switching my workouts a little. I know I haven't been with this program for very long, but it's getting a little monotonous. And if I don't increase the weights, I don't see how I can get stronger.

So what I've devised is a litle plan whereby I do one warm up set of 20 reps, and two workings sets of 6 and 3 respectivelt. The 6 and 3 will be at progressively heavier weights. I think that this will add both mass and strength? Am I just fooling myself, or does this sound legit?


----------



## grant (Jan 25, 2006)

> do one warm up set of 20 reps, and two workings sets of 6 and 3 respectivelt



I'd recommend 6-10 reps and 3-4 sets for hypertrophy


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 26, 2006)

But won't low reps high weight make me grow? I'm still going three sets, and about 8 exercises, plus 48 hours of rest in between workouts. 

So what's the verdict: 12 reps, 6 - 10 or  20, 6 and 3?


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 26, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> I am thinking about switching my workouts a little. I know I haven't been with this program for very long, but it's getting a little monotonous. And if I don't increase the weights, I don't see how I can get stronger.
> 
> So what I've devised is a litle plan whereby I do one warm up set of 20 reps, and two workings sets of 6 and 3 respectivelt. The 6 and 3 will be at progressively heavier weights. I think that this will add both mass and strength? Am I just fooling myself, or does this sound legit?


Hmm ..
Ok firstly what exactly will your split be? How many workouts a week will you be having ( 3 or 4?) ? Are you planning on hitting every body part once a week or more? Are there any specific bodyparts you want to 'prioritize'? Or looking for the best overall growth??
With you and the pattern you seem to be following (unscheduled workouts) I'd probably recommend something more of a full body routine as your still sorta a 'begineer' .. maybe even a Push / Pull split would work. (As I don't like breaking workouts into bodyparts and hitting each only once a week, but thats just me.)
Now what exactly are you looking most for? Hypertrophy? Strength? Or a good balanced mixture?
Hypertrophy you'd be safe to stick in the 8 - 10 , 8 - 12 and even the 6 - 8 range. Any lower is mostly for strength (even though there still will be growth to a certain degree - espically if weights are progressive and your eating for it.)
With me I'm currently aiming for both. That's why I have 'Light' and 'Heavy' days. Light days I keep rep ranges in 10 - 12 with a lowered RI interval 45 - 1:00). heavy days I keep rep ranges between 4 - 6 (aside from Squats and Sumo DL's I do a 3x3 scheme for them) with a higher RI interval (1:30 - 2:00)
So basically what I'm saying is you don't have to have every single one of your exercises all within the same rep ranges! Vary it - expand a little. Maybe try doing all the larger compound movements within a lowered rep range (4 - 6, 6 - 8) and then all the isolation movements within a higher rep range (8 - 10 , 10 - 12) , or you could Vary the complete day like I'm doing. Have 'Heavier' days and then 'Lighter' days.
But all this will depend on what you want for each bodypart, and what your overall split looks like and the volume with in it, the questions I mentioned at the first.
So lay that out first - post it and then we can go from there 

P.S. Don't do a warm - up using 20 reps. I use to do this as well but was advised by Emma that all your doing is depleting muscle glycogen stores (I think that was the reason??) and to keep warm ups to 12 reps. But after your done your working sets your can do what is called a 'back off' set which is basically what your would of done for your warm - up. Lighter weight at 20 reps. You certainly get a burn


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 27, 2006)

Thursday's workout and diet:

Deadlifts: 3 x 12
Lunges: 3 x 12
Barbell curl: 3 x 12
Overhead barbell extension: 3 x 12
Upright row: 3 x 12
Bent over row: 3 x 12
Bent over lat raise: 3 x 12

Diet:
Meal 1: Protein pancakes, 3 egg + 4 egg white omlette with cheese, 2 slices whoel wheat taost
Meal 2: 1 banana, 1 nitro-tech bar, 1 bag of popcorn
Meal 3: 200 g. chicken, 2 cups rice, 2 cups broccoli
Meal 4: 1 whole wheat bagel with 200 g. turkey, sweet potato french fries, 1 yogurt, 1 apple
Meal 5: 2 bowls of smart scoop, 200 g. salmon with mashed potatoes

My workouts are on Tuesday and Thursday. The days aren't random, but the workouts themselves are. The way the class is structured is that some days we're allowed to just do our own thing in the weight room, but on other days, he has a plan layed out for us (like the 2 plyometric days). So I don't workout 3 - 4 days a week, it's more like 1 - 2. I also do calisthetics in my room sometimes, if I';m not too tired before I go to bed (rarely!). I guess I will vary betwen the 20,6,3 and the 3 x 12, and the 6 - 12 rep ranges.

I don't see the difference between doing a cooldown set of 20 or a warm up set of 20...?


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi Jaim Looks like things are coming together pretty nicely.  Keep up the hard work on eating properly.  If you cruise through my journal, you'll see that I make a lot of one pot dishes that are convenient and healthy.  That way you don't have to cook so often or sub less healthy foods during the week.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 27, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> I don't see the difference between doing a cooldown set of 20 or a warm up set of 20...?



A "warm up" set of 20 burns energy and uses glycogen stores that are better used during your working sets. It can also needlessly fatigue the muscle, preventing you from doing more weight and/or reps on the working sets. Myself, I never do warm ups of more than 10 reps and often stop at 6-8. As soon as the muscle shows any sign of fatigue, I stop.

There is a difference between a "cooldown" and a "back off set". Cooldowns are done at the end of the workout and are just light exercises to allow a warm muscle or muscles to cool off before you leave the gym. A back off is doing a set with lower weights on an exercise after you have completely fatigued the muscle during the working set or sets. The extra set forces it to work harder than if otherwise.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey jaime!

^ ya what ego said. I too thought that doing a warm up set of 20 was a good idea before, but that's basically how Emma explained it. So if you want to do a set of 20 - save it for the end.

Ok if you workout 1 - 2 times a week I'd probably do Full body workouts ..
So you could do Something like this - 
*
Workout A
Squats ~ *4-5 sets + 1 w/u set  (6-8 reps)
*Db or BB Bench Press ~ *4 - 5 sets ( 6 - 8 reps)
*Seated Cable Row ~ *3 - 4 sets ( 8 - 12 reps)
*Straight Arm Pulldowns *~ 2 - 3 sets ( 8 - 12 reps)
*GHR or Lying Leg Curls ~ *2 - 3 sets  (8 - 12 reps)
*DB or Military Press ~ *2 - 3 sets ( 8 - 12 reps)
 + / - any direct arm work / calves

*Workout B
Romanian DL ~ *4 - 5 sets + 1 w/u set (6 - 8 reps)
*Bent Over BB Row ~ *4 - 5 sets ( 6 - 8 reps)
*High Incline DB or BB Press or a Fly ~  *3 - 4 sets ( 8 - 12 reps)
*WG Lat Pulldown ~ *2 - 3 sets ( 6 - 8 reps)
*Leg Extension or Step ups ~ *2 - 3 sets ( 8 - 12 reps)
*DB Side Lateral Raise or Rear Cable Flies (or both) ~ *2 - 3 sets ( 8 - 12 reps)
+ / - any direct arm work / calves


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow...ok, that sounds pretty good. You're really stressing my back and shoulders though, which are extremely defined already. They're probably my best body parts. Would you mind redoing that plan so it focuses more on legs and arms? I owe you! Thanks! Those are the parts I'm trying to make bigger and stronger. 

P.S. Lewie, Matt made me feel his thigh on Friday (he tore his adductor, and now it pops out), and then he felt mine (I didn't have to ask...), and he's like, "omigod, I can feel each muscle in your quads"...WOO!!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 29, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Wow...ok, that sounds pretty good. You're really stressing my back and shoulders though, which are extremely defined already. They're probably my best body parts. Would you mind redoing that plan so it focuses more on legs and arms? I owe you! Thanks! Those are the parts I'm trying to make bigger and stronger.



I like Tom's workout. You are still a "beginner" and you need to add more size. Basic compound movements like he has here are the way to achieve that. When you become more advanced, then "concentrating" on things like arms can be bought into the equation.

If you are insistent, then I would concur with doing arm curls instead of  straight arm pulldowns on day one and a tricep movement such as pushdowns instead of side laterals on day two.


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 1, 2006)

Squats ~ 4-5 sets + 1 w/u set (6-8 reps)
Db or BB Bench Press ~ 4 - 5 sets ( 6 - 8 reps)
Seated Cable Row ~ 3 - 4 sets ( 8 - 12 reps)
Straight Arm Pulldowns ~ 2 - 3 sets ( 8 - 12 reps)
GHR or Lying Leg Curls ~ 2 - 3 sets (8 - 12 reps)
DB or Military Press ~ 2 - 3 sets ( 8 - 12 reps)

(I copied down exactly what you wrote because I followed it to a T. I was more or less hardcore, but I really wish I could go heavy on the arm work)

Diet:
Meal 1: Breakfast burrito (3 eggs with veggies in a whole wheat wrap), 1 cup of oatmeal, 1 banana
Meal 2: 1 banana, 1 nitro-tech bar, 1 cup of cottage cheese
Meal 3: 1 cup of yogurt, 1 protein pudding, 1 apple, 200 g. steak with 1 cup brown rice
Meal 4: 1 yogen fruz, 1 roast beef sandwich
Meal 5: 2 world class chocolate ice cream cones


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 1, 2006)

hey jaime! - I think the focus on your leg work in that routine is good. Espically if you stick to the the higher range of sets. (always so 5 for your first exercise then 3 for your other) - if your back is all good (I thought you siad you wanted more work on your back???) and your shoulders are the same - what you can do is reduce the sets SLIGHTLY from them (as you don't want a bad ratio of pushing to pull movements or your asking for trouble) , and then at the end of each workout you can just throw in a set or two (maybe even 3 ...) of direct arm work for your Triceps and Biceps. Or if time isn't an issue I'd continue with what I have then at the end of Workout A I'd throw in a Tricep movement for 2 - 3 sets. Then at the end of Workout B I'd throw in a Bicep movement for 2 - 3 sets. But if you don't think that'll work I can try and re-do the plan to allow more work. 
But Just doing a tricep movement at the end of workout A and a bicep movement at the end of workout B would be the best ..

There better be more to that story with Matt  hahah we really need to catch up!
I'll see how time goes for me tonight .. chem exam tomorrow and right now I'm running late for work. So ttyl Jaime
I heart ya :


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 3, 2006)

MORE TRICEPS! MORE TRICEPS!

Yesterday's "workout" was so shitty. He only let us use dumbells (wtf?!) so I had to make up like 2 - 3 exercises per bodypart. And the girls were only allowed 5 lbs dumbells (the guys were allowed 10 lbs).

Diet:
Meal 1: 3 eggs + 2 egg whites, 2 cups oatmeal, 1 protein pudding, 1 banana
Meal 2: 1 nitro-tech bar, 1 boston cream donut
Meal 3: 1 cup of yogurt, 2 protein pancakes, 1 turkey sandwich
Meal 4: 200 grams steak with 2 cups brown rice and 2 cups of asparagus
Meal 5: 1 bad of popcorn, 1 apple, 1 nitrotech bar


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 3, 2006)

So you don't think you'd have time to at the End of Workout A throw in a Tricep movement for 2 - 3 sets and at the End of Workout B throw in a Bicep movement for 2-3 sets?

And if you wanted a little more than that you could ALTERNATE (not superset) A Tricep and Bicep movement after Workout A and a Bicep and Tricep movement after workout B (Start with Triceps first after workout A and start with biceps after workout B)

P.S. about your teacher. I woulda punched him in the face! Omg I'm a 5'8 140lb male and I'd NEVER use a 10lb DB, less alone 5LB! (well unless it was for rotator stuff .. but I doubt that's what he had you doing)


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 4, 2006)

He's from Serbia, and has a strong accent. I think once upon a time he was a powerlifter in the old country, because he's always emphasizing free weights instead of machines, and encourages us to only do deadlifts and bench presses, lol.

I had to be his stretching partner on Thursday, and he told me I would be a good long distance endurance runner. When I asked him why, he told me it was because I had the physique of a marathon runner...wtf!? Thanks, so essentially, I look like an emaciated ethiopian. (But at least I can run for a long time...*shakes head*...)

P.S. I always have time for a biceps movement!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 4, 2006)

LMAO - sounds like a fun guy! 
He probably knows quite a fair bit .. but I just don't see why he wouldn't let you guys use anything heavier than 5 or 10lb DBs?? 

Anyways ..
Ok so if you do have the time at the End of Workout A I'd do a tricep movement for 3 sets. Then at the End of Workout B I'd do a bicep movement for 3 sets. If you really feel like it won't be enough becuase you know your arms respond better to higher volume (like mine do) or you just aren't seeing desired results I then do the alternating plan (Try doing an alternation of 30 seconds with one minute.)


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 5, 2006)

I think they respond to high weights...or..I don't know. Doing a lot of pushup is what has gotten then the definition they have now.

Thoughts on the competition: 
1) As it turns out, all my final exams fall in April, so I don't know if I can do either of the two shows. The exam schedule comes out at the end of Feb and the last day to sign up (before they start charging more) is March 15, so we'll see. I really hope I can do them.
2) My body - Ok, so I'm starting to really evaluate where I stand. I would like to compete in the lighweight division (112 and under). I think I could do fairly well. The only problem is that I want some more mass. I'm about 9 weeks out. I'm (obviously) not dieting, but I'm wondering if now is a good time to try and add mass (through working out). Or is it too late, and I won't come in very sharp. I mean, most bodybuilders would have already started their cutting phase, and here I am thinking about gaining. Should I just try for the shows after April, and just see how things play out (P.S. I think I'm under 5-7% now, long story), or still try to make a legitimate effort?


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 5, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Thoughts on the competition:
> 1) As it turns out, all my final exams fall in April, so I don't know if I can do either of the two shows. The exam schedule comes out at the end of Feb and the last day to sign up (before they start charging more) is March 15, so we'll see. I really hope I can do them.



I would wait. Long term  your education is more important than contests.


> 2) My body - Ok, so I'm starting to really evaluate where I stand. I would like to compete in the lighweight division (112 and under). I think I could do fairly well. The only problem is that I want some more mass. I'm about 9 weeks out. I'm (obviously) not dieting, but I'm wondering if now is a good time to try and add mass (through working out). Or is it too late, and I won't come in very sharp. I mean, most bodybuilders would have already started their cutting phase, and here I am thinking about gaining.


. It is too late to be thinking of gaining mass if you decide to compete in 9 weeks. This is done in the "offseason" before you get into pre contest prep. Another reason to defer competing for a while.

Personally, my recommendation is to take at minimum six months and preferably a year to dedicate to getting more muscle mass and size through training and eating, plus increasing your knowledge of training. Then think of competing again. Long term, this will benefit you much more than continuing to enter contests at this stage.


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 6, 2006)

I hear what you're saying Ego, the only thing is (and this is MY ego talking), I think it's fun to rack up all these awards and contests competing in my age category. People have been telling me to play the age card while i still can before the competition gets really serious. 

I had from Nov - now to put on mass, and nothing happened...I don't forsee anything positive coming out of skipping these next two.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 6, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> I hear what you're saying Ego, the only thing is (and this is MY ego talking), I think it's fun to rack up all these awards and contests competing in my age category.




Ohhhhh!! Jaime's got an ego!!!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 7, 2006)

Ok so so you know doing what you've been doing hasn't gotten you the definition you have in whatever bodypart - it's cause your sooo lean  - So try the higher volume stuff for you arms - and see how they respond WITH growth! Not if there more 'defined' per say (even though this is still a way to track progress), but if there getting larger ..
Ok - so you want to compete in the light weight division 112 and under  but you want more mass? - Mass is gonna equal weight Jaime  - so your contradicting yourself!
Sure you could probably get away with a few more pounds (depending on you weight right now) but anymore than that and you won't be able to compete with the light weight division.
So it's up to you and what division you want to compete in .. - Maybe focus on adding a few more lbs to your fram (say 5lbs ??) compete in April (depending on your exams!! - they should be put first!) and then after your done thsoe comps start to seriously focus on putting on even more mass / size (if thats what you want) so you can be ready for the next comp.
And if you do it slow enough , and correctly .. you won't add too much fat and you'll probably stay lean enough for a next comp anyways (considering you can get lean so fast)

LOL did that make sense??


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 7, 2006)

Umm..more or less. I just don't understand the part about how I'm contradicting myself. I wouldn't mind adding more weight, it just that it's not a priority for me now. I mean, I tried really hard over the winter break, and now I just want to go back to being normal. Eating what I want, when I want (pretty healthy though)...and just enjoying myself.

As the class progresses, we're getting less and less free time to do our own thing, and he's making us focus on certain aspects of working out. Like today, we were only allowed to do upper body exercises, and we had to only use free weights. It's really kind of hindering...

Yes, I do have an ego (and it's at the door, jokes).


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 9, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Umm..more or less. I just don't understand the part about how I'm contradicting myself. I wouldn't mind adding more weight, it just that it's not a priority for me now. I mean, I tried really hard over the winter break, and now I just want to go back to being normal. Eating what I want, when I want (pretty healthy though)...and just enjoying myself.


Well I just meant that if you want more mass then that means your not gonna be able to compete in the 112lbs and under class. 
But it's completely up to you - if you don't want the mass and you and your body is happy and healthy / content the all the more power to ya 


			
				jaim91 said:
			
		

> As the class progresses, we're getting less and less free time to do our own thing, and he's making us focus on certain aspects of working out. Like today, we were only allowed to do upper body exercises, and we had to only use free weights. It's really kind of hindering...


Seriously?? ..
Like what is that class all about? What happens in it? .. like do you guys just go into a weightroom and he tells you what and what not you can't do and that all and you guys go do it??


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 9, 2006)

It's called strength training, and it's basically just him going over different ways to excersie (upper body, lower body, plyometrics, machine weights, free weights, circuit training, etc.) It's kind of boring. Today, we were only allowed to use machines for legs. Oh well...

In terms of weight, I think I'm just going to coast. Not diet, or cut or whatever... I am competing as a junior girl (I convinced them to have my division!) so weight isn't an issue...woo!!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 13, 2006)

Jaime?? where are you???
Update this thing


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 18, 2006)

I was in Florida for reading week with my mom, remember! It was friggin unbelievable! I had the best time. So much shopping! The weather wasn't great. It was only sunny for our last day (we went for 6 full days, and came home on the 7th), but we totally milked that last day. I got really badly burned  I'll post pics later today. We left last Sunday, and came back on Friday. It was the best reading week ever. Not only did I go to Florida, but on the Saturday before we left, Jay Cutler came to the GNC at the Eaton's Centre, and I actually talked to him and took some pictures!!!!

Our hotel in Florida didn't have a gym, which was cool with me, and we didn't do any swimming because it was too cold. We were also eating non-stop. The states has the best food (no wonder they have the reputation for being the most obese country - with places like the olive Garden, Tony Roma's, Papa John's, DENNY'S!!!, IHOP!!!, it was unbelievable). Anyway, we ate our for all three meals every day, so I assumed (and hoped) that I gained weight. There was also an abundance of ice cream to be had (all the all you can eat buffets had self serve/soft-serve ice cream...wooo!!). Unfortunately, I came home and saw that I lost 3 lbs on the trip  Not cool...


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 18, 2006)

OK, just posted two new pics from my vacation! Best week ever!!!!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 18, 2006)

sounds like you had such an amazing time!!!

I love those pics!! hahaha you and Jay cutler -> Can't believe you actually met with him!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 18, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Not only did I go to Florida, but on the Saturday before we left, Jay Cutler came to the GNC at the Eaton's Centre, and I actually talked to him and took some pictures!!!!


 Nice pic!!

Did you ask him any training  questions?


> Our hotel in Florida didn't have a gym, which was cool with me, and we didn't do any swimming because it was too cold.


 What part of Florida were you in? I'm leaving for Ft Lauderdale on Thursday. I HOPE its warmer by then...



> We were also eating non-stop. The states has the best food (no wonder they have the reputation for being the most obese country - with places like the olive Garden, Tony Roma's, Papa John's, DENNY'S!!!, IHOP!!!, it was unbelievable).


. Yup... and I live in Houston, the most obese city in the USA...a restaurant on every corner. 


> Anyway, we ate our for all three meals every day, so I assumed (and hoped) that I gained weight. There was also an abundance of ice cream to be had (all the all you can eat buffets had self serve/soft-serve ice cream...wooo!!). Unfortunately, I came home and saw that I lost 3 lbs on the trip  Not cool...



That happens to me too on vacation. Its probably all the running around and shopping you did..burned calories. Don't worry too much about it.


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Did you ask him any training  questions?*

No... I was too awestruck. I mean, it was just me and Jay...Jay and me. It was mindblowing being so close to someone you admire. 

* What part of Florida were you in? I'm leaving for Ft Lauderdale on Thursday. I HOPE its warmer by then...*

I was in Fort Lauderdale! Well, more like Sunny Isles (Newport Beachside Resort), but they're close enough. The weather just started picking up as we were leaving, so you should be fine. Where do you stay?

*. Yup... and I live in Houston, the most obese city in the USA...a restaurant on every corner. *

TAKE ME!!! I saw Houston in Supersize me...eek...Are the people really that big? Do they really use scooters to get around on the sidewalks because they can't walk?

*That happens to me too on vacation. Its probably all the running around and shopping you did..burned calories. Don't worry too much about it*

I'm only a little worried because I know that any weight loss for me is actualy muscle loss, not fat or water, so I'm kind of distressed cuz it's going to be super hard to put it back on again. But it's really my mom who freaks out at these things.   Oh well... Thanks for making me feel better though. Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 19, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> I was in Fort Lauderdale! Well, more like Sunny Isles (Newport Beachside Resort), but they're close enough. The weather just started picking up as we were leaving, so you should be fine. Where do you stay?


. I know where its at. Its the first town north of Miami in Rt A1A.  One year, I stayed at a place in Sunny Isles. I've driven by the Newport Beachside Resort. There are lots of Canadians in Sunny Isle this time of year.

The long range forecast says it'll be in the mid 70s later this week, so I'm hoping they are right. I can't believe how cold its been in Houston the last couple of days. The wind chill was in the 20s last night. I moved here to get away from the cold.  

I'll send you a PM on where I am staying.



> TAKE ME!!! I saw Houston in Supersize me...eek...Are the people really that big?



Believe it or not, NO!!! Other than some immigrants, I have seen very few fat, or even overweight people. There were many many more up north in Pennsylvania and New Jersey when I lived up there.

The people here say that story was bogus. They used several statistics in coming up with their ratings and apparently the number of restaurants per capita, of which Houston ( and in fact all of Texas) is one of the highest in the nation, was a heavily weighted factor. Also, people here are very health conscious ( I think the warm climate has something to do with it and there are TONS of gyms down here), and if a person has a good amount of muscle (which weighs more than fat), then the charts may say they are overweight or obese, but they really aren't.  So the amount of truly "obese" people here may have been severely overstated. In my particular case, based on my height, I would have been categorized as "obese" and I am far from it!

If anything, I've seen more extremely thin, anorexic and "exercise addicted" women down here than any other place I've been.


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 20, 2006)

I guess that's a problem...people see one extreme, and in order to avoid it, they go to the other.

Training this week is going to be pretty non-existant. Tuesday we're only going to discuss how to design a workout program, and Thursday, I'm missing class to coach girl's basketball. There's no way I'm going to get huge by only doing calisthetics (calisthenics?)...   I'm scared about the contests...


----------

